# Just downed my 1st bottle of mag citrate



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 16, 2014)

Now hopefully this magnesium citrate will get rid of the bloating that I have had for 6 months, and after I clear my guts out I'm going to eat clean for the first time in my life. Lol time to lean out...


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 17, 2014)

Go all the way and do this,  you won't regret it

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s257...24c93c468da1/f8a718c926363da0fdb13c38fe4152c7


----------



## MattG (Nov 17, 2014)

Doesnt sound like much fun to me. Good luck cleanin out bro.lol


----------



## srd1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Go all the way and do this,  you won't regret it
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s257...24c93c468da1/f8a718c926363da0fdb13c38fe4152c7



Thanks for the link magnus....think me and the wife are gonna try it....been eating like shit lately sounds like a great way to start it off.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 17, 2014)

srd1 said:


> Thanks for the link magnus....think me and the wife are gonna try it....been eating like shit lately sounds like a great way to start it off.


It is.  It's really not that bad.  I've had so many people request it,  I put it on Evernote to share.   You feel amazing and look better.   Things to keep in mind,  make sure you have a full 2 days off the first time to see how it goes.  My wife can go to work easily now while doing it.  Don't binge right before,  it is counter productive.  Ease into eating and eat very clean.  When you do eat,  stay near a restroom.  It digests fast and you want to be prepared.  And finally,  grab some Tucks,  just in case.  If you guys do it,  let me know,  my wife does it once a month.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 17, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> It is.  It's really not that bad.  I've had so many people request it,  I put it on Evernote to share.   You feel amazing and look better.   Things to keep in mind,  make sure you have a full 2 days off the first time to see how it goes.  My wife can go to work easily now while doing it.  Don't binge right before,  it is counter productive.  Ease into eating and eat very clean.  When you do eat,  stay near a restroom.  It digests fast and you want to be prepared.  And finally,  grab some Tucks,  just in case.  If you guys do it,  let me know,  my wife does it once a month.



I did the magnesium citrate I had about 2 episodes of diarrhea and one solid s*** but I was expecting more and I can still feel severe bloating in the lower abdomen and possibly even a blockage maybe stress related I will be seeing a GI doctor tomorrow


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 17, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> Go all the way and do this,  you won't regret it
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s257...24c93c468da1/f8a718c926363da0fdb13c38fe4152c7



Greatly brother I will try this as soon as I get two days off, it is just so strange I was expecting much more from the magnesium citrate and I even did an enema but I can feel this hardening mass inside of me on the left lower portion of my stomach I don't know if it is a fecal impaction or what but I've been bloated for like 2 months now with the sporadic s**** and hopefully the GI doctor can you shed some more light on this but I'm a hundred percent sure it's from a horrible diet, I also use valium for panic attacks lol and hydrocodone for pain and then of course there's the juice I use for bodybuilding. Lol


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 17, 2014)

If this is a chronic problem for you,  ask your Dr.  if he thinks you're a candidate for Linzess.  It works by increasing the secretion of chloride and water in the intestines.  It has made considerable improvements in a few people I know.


----------



## Sully (Nov 19, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Greatly brother I will try this as soon as I get two days off, it is just so strange I was expecting much more from the magnesium citrate and I even did an enema but I can feel this hardening mass inside of me on the left lower portion of my stomach I don't know if it is a fecal impaction or what but I've been bloated for like 2 months now with the sporadic s**** and hopefully the GI doctor can you shed some more light on this but I'm a hundred percent sure it's from a horrible diet, I also use valium for panic attacks lol and hydrocodone for pain and then of course there's the juice I use for bodybuilding. Lol



Mag citrate usually causes me to have horrible bowel movements and stomach pain for hours afterward. I quit using it last year cuz it just made me shit till I bled. Enemas are the way to go for a good bowel cleaning, but avoid the little bottles of salines that you get from Walmart. Those are less effective. Go with a medical grade enema bag that uses Castile soap. Much more effective and less painful. Good luck figuring out what's wrong.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hell ironbuilt will give you free yetti enemas. Why pay for em when you have yetti jizz at your disposal


----------



## srd1 (Nov 20, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Hell ironbuilt will give you free yetti enemas. Why pay for em when you have yetti jizz at your disposal



Thats just wrong on sooooo many levels phoe lmao


----------



## amateurmale (Nov 20, 2014)

Good thread


----------



## Rpr4 (Nov 20, 2014)

I've actually tried this cleanse by mangus. It works great!  I felt great.  Like he said, stay near a bathroom when you start eating again. My first meal was a 4 egg omelet and within 2 hrs I was running for the bathroom


----------



## humpthebobcat (Nov 20, 2014)

Opiates are known to cause constipation....slows down gut motility somehow..


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Mag citrate usually causes me to have horrible bowel movements and stomach pain for hours afterward. I quit using it last year cuz it just made me shit till I bled. Enemas are the way to go for a good bowel cleaning, but avoid the little bottles of salines that you get from Walmart. Those are less effective. Go with a medical grade enema bag that uses Castile soap. Much more effective and less painful. Good luck figuring out what's wrong.


 can you post a picture or possibly a link where you can buy one to those of us that don't know what you are referring to


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

Two days of clean eats and I'm already feeling better


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mag citrate did jack shit for me but prunes helped a lot and cut back off the opiates


----------



## chrisr116 (Nov 21, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> Opiates are known to cause constipation....slows down gut motility somehow..



I know about that firsthand.  I was on a morphine pump for less than 24 hrs following my ACL reconstruction.  It completely stopped my intestines from moving anything for a good while.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> I know about that firsthand.  I was on a morphine pump for less than 24 hrs following my ACL reconstruction.  It completely stopped my intestines from moving anything for a good while.



How long?


----------



## Sully (Nov 22, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> can you post a picture or possibly a link where you can buy one to those of us that don't know what you are referring to



Here u go


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Here u go



I bought the ones with the castile soap packets are these safe and effective as well? I've taper down to just a half a pill for one pill a day on my opiate usage Celeste couple of weeks and I'm going to quit soon and I'm just wondering how long it'll take for my digestive tract to heal from 6 years of abuse


----------



## Sully (Nov 29, 2014)

Yup, Castile soap is what u want. Dunno how long it'll take to get things back to normal. That's going to be different for everyone. Try adding a good probiotic to your supplement plan also. That'll help get the good flora in your gut functioning better.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Yup, Castile soap is what u want. Dunno how long it'll take to get things back to normal. That's going to be different for everyone. Try adding a good probiotic to your supplement plan also. That'll help get the good flora in your gut functioning better.



Thanks bro


----------

